# Info Required for NOC 2171



## Kazmi7 (Jul 3, 2017)

Dear all,

Need some help for Canada Immigration for NOC 2171

I am a functional Consultant working as Oracle E-business Suite Functional consultant. 
I need to apply for NOC 2171

My profile is,
1)	I have done MBA – Finance 
2)	I have done Bachelor of Commerce – Accounts
3)	I have also done OCP (Oracle certified Professional) certification from Oracle
4)	I have 04 years and 01 month of experience as Oracle E-business Suite Functional consultant
5)	I have 01 year of experience as admin & accounts assistant.

Queries:
a)	Can I apply for assessment?
b)	Am I eligible to apply with NOC 2171?

Please help me by providing me with the detailed guidelines about that what is the exact ielts score required and do my education fall in noc code 2171 for assessment. thanks in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What sort of "assessment" are you referring to?

Immigration to Canada is completely different than immigrating to Australia.

I would suggest that you do some research to see if you are eligible to immigrate to Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Kazmi7 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Need some help for Canada Immigration for NOC 2171
> 
> ...





Your Oracle certification is meaningless and will not earn you any points.


----------

